# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Lectures >  [Dumbledore's life] Dumbledore is gay

## Kenji

Moi aussi a m'a fait un choc  ::aie:: 
lien

Sinon pour tre un tant soit peu constructif je vois pas trop ce qu'apporte ces rvlations de la part de l'auteur.
Si il s'agissait de crer un buzz je crois pas que le livre en ait besoin,aprs si c'est pour donner de la consistance aux personnages en leur donnant une sexualit je vois pas trop l'intret non plus.
C'est comme dans les contes on sait tous que la princesse et le prince ils se marient mais ils sont pas heureux,que le prince il se tire faire la guerre pendant que la princesse s'occupe de la marmaille .
Je pense pas que se soit ncessaire de l'voquer  ::aie::

----------


## jbrasselet

En fait il n'y a qu'un bout de la news mais je ne rvlerais pas l'autre bout parce que ce serait un spoiler sur le 7  ::aie::

----------


## Astartee

Mouais, je ne vois pas trop pourquoi a ferait tant de bruit...
Que J.K. Rowling ait dfini une orientation sexuelle  ses personnages, tant donn que derrire la srie de roman il y a tout un travail de construction d'un monde  peu prs cohrent, avec fiche des personnages, gnalogie des familles, etc, a ne me choque pas. Des tas d'autres lments n'ont jamais eu l'occasion d'tre rvls dans les romans, et c'est parce qu'ils n'avaient pas d'importance pour l'histoire, donc je ne vois pas de raison d'en vouloir  l'auteur pour nous avoir "cach" quelque chose...
Par contre je ne vois pas pourquoi on donnerait de l'importance  cette "rvlation"... le seul moment o a aurait pu transparatre dans le roman aurait t de suggrer que Dumbledore prouvait un peu plus que de l'amiti et de l'admiration pour *** dans sa jeunesse (si vous lisez la news vous saurez qui c'est, mais c'est un brin spoiler pour le tome 7), or a n'ajoute rien  l'histoire. A l'histoire de Dumbledore peut-tre, mais c'est pas celle-ci qui est raconte  ::aie:: 

S'il est vrai qu'elle rpondait  "une question trs directe de la part d'un jeune lecteur", Rowling a eu raison de se conformer  ce qu'elle avait imagin pour chaque personnage. Mais aprs, _je m'en fous_.
C'est comme dans la vraie vie, des homosexuels j'en connais mais du moment que je n'ai aucune interaction avec cette partie l de leur vie a ne me regarde pas : je le sais, je ne le sais pas, qu'est-ce que a change ?





> Si il s'agissait de crer un buzz je crois pas que le livre en ait besoin,aprs si c'est pour donner de la consistance aux personnages en leur donnant une sexualit je vois pas trop l'intret non plus.


Apparemment Rowling donne pas mal d'interviews dans lesquelles elle rpond  des tas de questions sur le monde de la magie et ses personnages ; et en particulier des questions auxquelles je n'aurais jamais pens, sur des aspects de la "vie prive" des personnages qui ne sont pas spcialement intressantes par rapport aux romans. On croirait que les personnages sont des _people_, avec une vraie existence,  en croire l'engouement des fans. Ces interviews sont visibles sur les sites de fanclubs ("la pensive", "le chaudron baveur", je ne connais pas les adresses mais a doit se retrouver facilement...)
A en croire la news, cette fameuse rvlation a t faite sur une question directe lors d'une de ces interviews. Dans ce cas, ce n'est pas dans le but d'obtenir un quelconque "effet d'annonce". Mais bon je n'en sais pas grand chose en vrai, je n'y tais pas, j'ai juste entendu qqs rumeurs sur le sujet rcemment sans mme tre sre de leur vracit  ::P: 

C'est marrant mais ma premire raction a plutt t de me demander si c'tait vraiment bon pour la srie... Certains parents "bien-pensants" pourraient s'indigner qu'un personnage central des livres lus par leurs enfants, un personnage qui joue un rle de guide et de pre, soit en fait un "dgnr" (c'est pas moi qui parle !). Dj que certains groupes chrtiens ont brls en autodaf les Harry Potter en tant qu'oeuvre malfaisante incitant les lecteurs au mysticisme et  la magie noire...  ::aie:: 
Donc quelque part il vaut peut-tre mieux que les livres n'aient pas parl de ce point, a diminue le "scandaaale".

----------


## Biosox

J'ai surtout lu dans un magasine ce matin qu'un gars aux tats-unis s'est fait il y a longtemps un monstre tatouage de dumbledore dans le dos.

Maintenant qu'on sait qu'il est gay, ses collgues de boulots se foutent de sa gueule en lui criant: "attention, il est derrire toi"  ::aie::

----------


## Kenji

Effectivement je ne comprends pas trop le bruit que a fait et mon message tait surtout essentiellement la pour cette raison.  ::P: 

Si buzz il y a,je pense que ce cela viendra surtout des associations de bonnes moeurs et penses psychorigides qui ne voudront pas que leurs tendres chrubins puissent lire ce genre d'lcubrations.

Pour en revenir sur la partie people,je trouve a trs intressant,c'est vrai que les fans se sont vraiment appropris l'oeuvre (pour les plus extremes en tout cas) et veulent en savoir toujours plus (A quand le Gala de poudlard  :;):  ).

C'est ce cote fan qui m'effraie un peu en fait dans l'histoire,cette appropriation de l'histoire pour certains  l'extreme qui en demandent toujours plus et qui sous pretexte qu'ils sont fans auraient un avis objectif sur ce qu'il conviendrait d'tre au niveau de l'histoire (sur la suite ou non...) ou des personnages.

Avec cet article je voulais juste souligner que pour moi avec le cote fan  l'extreme on perd l'essentiel  savoir qu'un roman doit nous attraper et ne nous lacher qu' la dernire ligne.


Mais le plus important  vrai dire c'est que a boulverse ma conception et mon rapport avec l'heroic fantasy.En effet que penser maintenant de l'amiti et de l'admiration partag entre Frodon et Bilbo ou de legolas et gimli....

Moi j'dis y a anguille.... ::aie::

----------


## Sekigawa

> Mais le plus important  vrai dire c'est que a boulverse ma conception et mon rapport avec l'heroic fantasy.En effet que penser maintenant de l'amiti et de l'admiration partag entre Frodon et Bilbo ou de legolas et gimli....
> 
> Moi j'dis y a anguille....


J'aurai plutot dis entre Frodon et Sam...  ::aie::

----------


## SnakemaN

'fin c'est surtout l'acteur, Michael Gambon, qui va commencer  stresser  ::aie::

----------

